# backsplash



## foxie24 (Feb 4, 2009)

http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb266/katesTake2/


I just finished doing the backsplash in my kitchen. I loved painting it, and I like the way it turned out. Redid the cabinets too.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

gorgeous, I hope you sealed it so it can be washed if needed. The window under the A/C is a nice touch.


----------



## fbennett1125 (Apr 19, 2008)

wow, your very talented. lol my backsplash is pea green formica from the 70s . thats the next thing to go .


----------

